# Bigfoots



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey, anyone out there have access to bigfoots for a good price?! I seem too recall seeing a post about them but can't find it. Thanks, FACE


----------



## JonM (Jul 2, 2003)

If you're in the MN area, you can buy these at Game Fair for $88 per 4pack. I bought mine from the large distributor from Michigan, I forgot the name of this outfit.


----------



## Rem700 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey Face,

I saw in the Mandan Finder that Capital Tool and Hardware will be selling them this Sat., Aug 16th for 89.00 a 4pak. Don't think you can go wrong with that.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks guys! Forgot all about the game fair :withstupid: Got too busy working and scouting!Called in today and taking tommorrow off otherwise would have to take the wife along this weekend and you know how spending money on hunting stuff in front of your wives can be!!! :******: So on Friday it's time to shop!!! :beer: has anyone seen or used these flaaping wing decoys? they look like theywould suck the birds right in! I think you could operate the tug cord right from inside your layout blind! They also make a kit form so you can convert your fullbodies also! Check it out! Later, FACE http://www.holewall.com/details.asp?prodID=3305


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

We were selling that flapper at the DMB Waterfowl Products booth. Great decoy...custom painted and flocked bigfoot, the wings conform to body when not in use because they are cut from another decoy. Thing kills birds man.....


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Mnhunter; what booth exactly were you at? I went through pretty thouroughly and missed seeing those flapper wings. I would have liked to see them work. Is there anywhere other places to get them than the web page I posted or do you have a store? Were they the kit or the whole decoy?


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

We were selling the custom painted and flocked version by Tim Newbold out of Washington, he paints the Dave Smith decoys now. Our booth was up on waterfowlers hill right before the decoy carvers tent.,

Please email me at [email protected] as I dont know when stuff like this is considered SPAM


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just got a flapper wing kit and all I can say is that I think there are going to be some more dead birds! Little spendy but so is everything else!! I will say that it drives my dog nuts!!! She can't figure out why I'm not letting her retrieve it for me! Hopefully the real test---the actual hunt---will tell the story whether it works or not!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats all a gimicke.... I would never buy those damn things, but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

GB3,
You must agree that most products out there are all gimmicks, but isn't that what makes the hunt fun? Why do you need 6 doz FBs and 7 doz sillies when less than half would suffice? It's just fun having all those big boy toys to hunt with. We were all taking geese/ducks long before the layout blinds too. I use the millenium duck decoys because they look cool to me but the $20.00 a doz Bond deeks work well too.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Face dont get me wrong I LOVE buying waterfowling gear that I dont need. LIke my decoy spread now I will probably use my silly's acouple times this year when I run into Lessors, but yeah with all the gear a waterfowler can buy I wish I had the BIG $$$$$$$$$$. Know what I mean??


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Tell me about it GB!! I'm a selfemployed carpenter and sometimes but not all the time I can come out decent on a job. But when I do the extra $$ goes towards the raising of a 3 yr old and supporting a wife who does not desire to pursue a high$ career which I don't blame her. Family is most important. However I do seem to find a few$$ to blow on the toys but try not to spend too much! Like when I bought my meatgrinder call you guys said I would turn into a call whore like you guys. you guys were right! I've since bought the SMH, and the flocktalker which for $20 sound great for a goosier call. Selling the meatgrinder though. But like we all know, as long as they keep making stuff for hunting we'll get sucked into buying more!!!  It's no wonder why the new houses that I work on that the garages seem bigger than the main living areas!!!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

The spining wing duck decoy started out as a gimmick too, look at them now... :lol:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

How much of a gimmick is cabelas vortex thing-the circling ducks-they have been selling fast!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FACE said:


> Hey, anyone out there have access to bigfoots for a good price?! I seem too recall seeing a post about them but can't find it. Thanks, FACE


We'll have 'em in the store for $279/doz. Now if I can only get that puppy done!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Chris

When will you have them at that price?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

HURRY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

they are available now email Chris and he will fill you in


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Originals are in, feeders will be another week.

They are in Fargo, and going fast even without the store. Same thing for everything Final Approach. Will be set up to take credit by early next week.

Still working out the technicalities on the store, and time has been limited as of late. I'll give a heads up real soon.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

what is the shipping going to cost a guy though?? Wouldnt be bad for the local people.


----------

